# Not sure what I'd do...



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

*So sad...*

Just came across this video about a very young chihuahua born with a cleft palate - she is hugely loved and going by the video seems to be a happy little dog - but God love her it must be a tough existance. The story is heartwarming in that she has such loving and committed owners and sad in that she has to go through so much -
CNN.com International - Breaking, World, Business, Sports, Entertainment and Video News


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh yes i have seen that,so sad poor little thing .It's a cruel world sometimes


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww poor baby i often wonder if precious would have survived if i had argued with the vet to try harder i know they said there was no chance but it still goes through my head especially when i see outcomes like this


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Mandy you 100% did the right thing for Precious - it would have been no life for her. I know it was a hard decision - but to truly love animals is also to know when it's kinder to let them go.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree with Jane, Mandy


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I just watched the video. Heartbreaking. I had seen the website before and that poor dog has been put through surgery after surgery.

SURGERIES

The pictures are so graphic and so awful. I do NOT believe that she is NOT suffering. The mouth is so sensitive. Poor thing can't eat, etc. I think there comes a place and time where you have to make hard decisions and for me, I believe euthanasia is a kinder choice. Sometimes we keep pets alive for US and get blind to what they are actually enduring. 

On another note, I think this poor chi has hydrocephalus in addition to her cleft palate and possibly LP. In other videos on the website, it's obvious that she is limping/skipping in the rear with almost every step and not bearing weight on the right rear leg. Her extreme domed skull and her unsteady gait also makes me think she has a degree of hydrocephalus.

On the website, the owner admits to this being an accidental breeding. And not sure you can tell, but Mia is a merle. She has lost almost all of her hair so it's hard to tell in the video, but she is. 

A very sad situation all around.


----------



## lindseyv77 (Feb 18, 2011)

I would put her down if it was my dog! $30,000 on a animal is crazy! They aren't humans, there is a reasonable balance in our lives for animals but this is not being reasonable by any means. Even though it is so hard to let them go, they don't suffer when being euthanized, they just go to sleep peacefully! That is the loving thing to do, not to keep them alive just for us! That is selfish thinking! I hope for her sake she is not in any pain!


----------

